

LookFor – Find friends instantly - loganknowitall
http://www.lookfor.cl

======
pavel_lishin
At first I thought it was to help you find random people to talk to, but this
actually makes a fair amount of sense.

------
mikejarema
Why does this app weigh in at _27M_ on Android?

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lookfor.retrop...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lookfor.retroproof.net.lookfor)

~~~
chkuendig
for some reason it also requests permission to send text messages and take
photos and videos.

besides that, great presentation for a original small app. (not that many
obvious new ideas for those left)

------
ArekDymalski
I wonder what new features will they unveil soon. Because this professional
video suggest it's a serious project.

------
wnevets
the buttons on the top right overlap each other on my 4k monitor.

